# Sustanon 250 real or fake



## conroy1993 (Dec 30, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried these out and if so are they good or are they fakes. How to tell if sustanon is real?​


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 30, 2014)

Maybe yaya will chime in, but every sust amp I ever ran had the writing imprinted on the amp itself. Not an actual label like yours. But I haven't seen sust amps in person in around 10 years, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 31, 2014)

I love these threads. I'll show you a picture of oil and you tell me if the oil is what it says it is on the box....I say you bought it, pin it...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 31, 2014)

Bigwhite said:


> I love these threads. I'll show you a picture of oil and you tell me if the oil is what it says it is on the box....I say you bought it, pin it...


Haha I never thought of it like that lololololololololollllllll


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 31, 2014)

I've tried both labels  and printed. Some are real but their are also fakes. Haven't seen those in about ten years as well. 
Pin it. Your bench should go up by about 50lbs the very next day. Let us know.


----------



## schultz1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Haven't seen a hg. Amp in a loooooong. Time. Last batch of amps. I had was a mountain of sten. The old sust. I used to get had the yellow writing or the 10 penny nail syringe.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 31, 2014)

schultz1 said:


> Haven't seen a hg. Amp in a loooooong. Time. Last batch of amps. I had was a mountain of sten. The old sust. I used to get had the yellow writing or the 10 penny nail syringe.



Sten was good backbin the day. Cheap too about  dollar a vile. The preload sustanons with the horse needle were great as well. As far as those amps,  I believe if they have the small cut on the neck of the bottle with a round dot above it they are good. The ones without were not.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 31, 2014)

Most likely counterfeit

 look like the old turkish ones...  haven't seen them in years 

Only sus in amps I've seen as of late with "paper" labels are the "zafa testonon" which I really enjoyed


----------



## goodfella (Dec 31, 2014)

I have those same amps and there fakes. The labeling where the date is on them is off. I did a search on those turkish just amps and pretty sure there not made anymore, expect the knock offs.


----------



## richard head (Feb 27, 2015)

I just got a hard on when someone said STEN 
wow I used to love that stuff 
not sure if its still made 
as far as the sust in the pics being real...only way to know is to test it or try it
everything and its mother is being counterfeited these days


----------

